# Fall 2016 Shows: What Are You Excited About?



## J-Sun (Sep 16, 2016)

_Blindspot_ has already debuted and there may have been others and "premiere week" (such as it isn't, anymore) begins Monday (or Sunday?) - at least here in the US on network TV - so it seems like a good time to ask about what new and returning things people are excited about. (Doesn't have to be US network TV. (Tthough that's all that'll help me. ))

For me, while I'll happily watch some new and old stuff there's not much to get truly excited about. Bizarrely, after years of having minimal to no interest in sitcoms, I'm probably most looking forward to a couple of those as they've remembered how to be funny. Most looking forward to *Superstore*'s sophomore (and first regular, proper) season and, while it may suck, I'm hoping *The Good Place* won't disappoint. "He got like 92% correct!" So what am I missing? What's got you buzzed?


----------



## Susan Boulton (Sep 17, 2016)

Blindspot and Blacklist are maybe the only two at the moment. I have lost interest in most of the others I have been watching.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 18, 2016)

J-Sun said:


> _Blindspot_ has already debuted and there may have been others and "premiere week" (such as it isn't, anymore) begins Monday (or Sunday?) - at least here in the US on network TV - so it seems like a good time to ask about what new and returning things people are excited about. (Doesn't have to be US network TV. (Tthough that's all that'll help me. ))
> 
> For me, while I'll happily watch some new and old stuff there's not much to get truly excited about. Bizarrely, after years of having minimal to no interest in sitcoms, I'm probably most looking forward to a couple of those as they've remembered how to be funny. Most looking forward to *Superstore*'s sophomore (and first regular, proper) season and, while it may suck, I'm hoping *The Good Place* won't disappoint. "He got like 92% correct!" So what am I missing? What's got you buzzed?



This is my schedule for new stuff. 


CBS Tuesday 9/20/2016 9:00 PM Bull
NBC Tuesday 9/20/2016 10:00 PM This is US
NBC Wednesday 9/21/2016 8:30 PM The Good Place * You mentioned this one. looks funny
ABC Wednesday 9/21/2016 10:00 PM Designated Survivor
Netflix Friday 9/30/2016 12:00 AM Luke Cage
NBC Monday  10/3/2016 10:00 PM Timeless
CW Wednesday 10/5/2016 9:00 PM Frequency
USA Sunday 10/16/2016 10:00 PM Eyewitness
CBS Thursday 10/27/2016 8:30 PM The Great Indoors
CBS Thursday 10/27/2016 10:00 PM Pure Genius
FOX ?? Winter ?? APB
FOX ?? Winter ?? Shots Fired
NBC ?? Winter ?? Chicago Justice
Old Stuff


CBS Monday 9/19/2016 8:00 PM Big Bang Theory
ABC  Tuesday 9/20/2016 10:00 PM Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
ABC  Wednesday 9/21/2016 8:00 PM The Goldbergs
ABC  Wednesday 9/21/2016 9:00 PM Modern Family
NBC Wednesday 9/21/2016 10:00 PM Chicago PD
NBC  Thursday 9/22/2016 9:00 PM Chicago Med
CBS  Friday 9/23/2016 9:00 PM Hawaii Five-O
ABC  Friday 9/23/2016 9:00 PM Shark Tank
CBS  Friday 9/23/2016 10:00 PM Blue Bloods
FOX Sunday 9/25/2016 8:00 PM The Simpsons
CBS Wednesday 9/28/2016 10:00 PM Code Black
CBS Sunday 10/2/2016 8:00 PM NCIS: LA
CBS Sunday 10/2/2016 9:00 PM Madam Secretary
CW Thursday 10/13/2016 9:00 PM Supernatural
NBC  Tuesday 10/11/2016 10:00 PM Chicago Fire
CBS Monday 10/17/2016 9:30 PM The Odd Couple
AMC Sunday 10/23/2016 9:00 PM The Walking Dead


----------



## Juliana (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's my Fall 2016 list... New shows are Luke Cage, Timeless, and MacGyver (because I used to love the original and I liked Lucas Till as Havoc).

Fall:
Gotham Fox Sept 19
SHIELD ABC Sept 20
MacGyver CBS Sept 23 8pm
Star Wars Rebels XD Sept 24
Luke Cage Sept 30
Timeless NBC Oct 3 10pm
Flash CW Oct 4
Arrow CW Oct 5
Supergirl CW Oct 10
Legends CW Oct 13
Jessica Jones Ntflx Nov


----------



## Cli-Fi (Sep 18, 2016)

Juliana said:


> Jessica Jones Ntflx Nov



I've been a bit turned off by procedural as of late. I won't really be checking those out. So no MG for me. However, you may want to revise your JJ predictions. It's likely a 2018 release date. Jessica Jones Season 2 May Have Multiple Villains


----------



## Juliana (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks Cli-Fi! I did think the timing felt a little off, with Luke Cage coming out, Iron Fist still to introduce, and the Defenders project already with a teaser out at CCon...


----------



## S.C.Wood (Sep 22, 2016)

Lethal Weapon was something I had high hopes for. Then the premier happened...yup.

The Exorcist should be decent enough, especially with Geena Davis.

The Walking Dead might be good, but I think we all know it won't be.


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2016)

On my list: Shield, SW Rebels, Aftermath, Ash vs Evil Dead, The Strain, The Walking Dead, Van Helsing, The Exorcist, The Blacklist, Arrow, Flash, Expanse, Man in the High Castle, Lethal Weapon and Designated Survivor. As we go towards the Christmas the list might grow, but equally I might drop from watching some of these.


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2016)

I forgot to mention Sherlock's new season. And Lucifer.


----------



## J-Sun (Oct 6, 2016)

Cli-Fi said:


> CBS Tuesday 9/20/2016 9:00 PM Bull
> NBC Wednesday 9/21/2016 8:30 PM The Good Place * You mentioned this one. looks funny
> NBC Monday  10/3/2016 10:00 PM Timeless
> CW Wednesday 10/5/2016 9:00 PM Frequency
> ...



I hadn't intended to watch *Bull* but happened to catch it - I was right the first time. *The Good Place* is The Okay Place so far. I like aspects of it and figure I'll continue watching for at least awhile, but it's not quite as good as I'd hoped and I'm not real enthusiastic about the "monk." I also hadn't entirely intended to watch *Timeless* but did and it's about what I expected. I'll give it another try or two but don't expect it to stick. I have no idea how they're going to keep *Frequency* going and there are specific aspects of the time "travel" (or communication) I didn't like at all (nobody ever gets time travel right because time travel has no "right") but this was by far the most impressive new show I've seen this season. No offense to the CW because CW just has a certain vibe regardless of quality but I kept asking myself what the heck this was doing on the CW. Felt like it should have been on CBS or NBC with a massive campaign supporting it. Instead, it's a semi-promoted CW show. Weird.

Also caught *Madam Secretary*/*Elementary* eventually. (Why do they schedule these opposite SNF?) _Elementary_ was fine but _MSec_ was really excellent.

So now that everything that I was curious about has premiered, I can say the things I'm still excited about are _Frequency_ (in a limited way) and _MSec_. 

Anybody else with post-premiere reactions?


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 6, 2016)

J-Sun said:


> I hadn't intended to watch *Bull* but happened to catch it - I was right the first time. *The Good Place* is The Okay Place so far. I like aspects of it and figure I'll continue watching for at least awhile, but it's not quite as good as I'd hoped and I'm not real enthusiastic about the "monk." I also hadn't entirely intended to watch *Timeless* but did and it's about what I expected. I'll give it another try or two but don't expect it to stick. I have no idea how they're going to keep *Frequency* going and there are specific aspects of the time "travel" (or communication) I didn't like at all (nobody ever gets time travel right because time travel has no "right") but this was by far the most impressive new show I've seen this season. No offense to the CW because CW just has a certain vibe regardless of quality but I kept asking myself what the heck this was doing on the CW. Felt like it should have been on CBS or NBC with a massive campaign supporting it. Instead, it's a semi-promoted CW show. Weird.
> 
> Also caught *Madam Secretary*/*Elementary* eventually. (Why do they schedule these opposite SNF?) _Elementary_ was fine but _MSec_ was really excellent.
> 
> ...



YES! I hate SNF with a passion. Only ever watch the Superbowl. It cuts into some of my favorite broadcast TV shows (this year it's MS and NCIS LA) I now find it easier to download them, unfortunately.

I hated Bull. Turned it off in ten minutes! As they like to say here, way too much telling!!!! It tried to be a psychological scorpion, but at least scorpion premiered with some very unrealistic action sequences that kept me tuned in for half a season. This had none of that and none of Dinozzo's charm. Now there will be no Michael Weatherly in my life  He was my favorite character on NCIS. What a disappointment.

Frequency was on my to watch list, but after the horrible reviews I decided against it.

Timeless was not too bad. It has legs. Didn't like the black guy. He seemed too wimpy even for a computer programmer. Maybe poor casting choice?

Also on top of all that. Westworld has got to be the best pilot I've seen since Suits premiered back in 2011. If you like AI, then that's a show to check out.

Here is also my review on The Good Place. Which I had high expectations for but came across too cutesy for my taste Don’t Think While Watching NBC’s “The Good Place.” – JohnJFalco.com


----------



## Elventine (Oct 6, 2016)

THE BLACKLIST IS BACK!!!!!! !!!!!

And Agents of Shield! Yay! Also looking forward to the return of some favs like Big Bang Theory and Hawaii Five-O. Also wanting to see how good Bull is.


----------

